# Tai Chi bang stick



## emily (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new from australia, I was just wondering if anyone knew any information about the tai chi bang form on video or dvd. And how long the tai chi bang stick is meant to be, thanks emily


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Emily, welcome to the list.  Hope you're keeping safe in Australia.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy maybe posting in the Tai Chi section would yield you a better response.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome! Sorry, I don't know anything about it.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Emily! Welcome to MT. Sorry, but I can't help with you question....but we may have folks who know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Emily,

I've never heard of a taiji bang stick.  Could you describe it a bit, as well as what it is used for?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2009)

The answer is here post #8


----------



## firerex (Feb 12, 2009)

sorry i dont know anything about it but try the armoury section


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  I'm sure, if there's info about tai chi bang (which just sounds COOL), you'll find it here.


----------

